# Dead Pool 2015



## alan1 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's that time of year again! Time to figure out which celebrities or famous people will shuffle off the mortal coil this year. You know the drill. Pick ten famous people from any area of fame (politics, the performing arts, sports or media) you think will assume room temperature before December 31, 2015.

Enter early and often, but your FINAL ENTRY will be the one that counts. Entry deadline is December 31, 2014 at 11:59 p.m. Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 22, 2014)

*My picks for 2015

Billy Graham
Zsa Zsa Gabor
George H. W. Bush
Fidel Castro
Elizabeth Alexandra Mary (Queen Elizabeth II)
Kirk Douglas
Albert Francis Malinaro
Tom Brokaw
Stephen Hawking
Wildcard, Lindsay Lohan
*


----------



## hjmick (Dec 22, 2014)

Bob Newhart
Scott Stapp
Bob Sheiffer
Jerry Lewis
Carol Burnett
Abe Vigoda
Herman Wouk
Stan Lee
Lindsay Lohan
Longshot: Justin Bieber


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

No prizes this year?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 23, 2014)

Jimmy Carter
Rosalyn Carter
Nancy Reagan
Bush 41
Barbara Bush
John McCain
Dick Cheney
Walter Mondale
Bob Dole
Mike Dukakis


----------



## alan1 (Dec 23, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> No prizes this year?


NosmoKing is the one that offers up the prizes, not me.  I didn't see where he had started the 2015 Dead Pool, so I did.  Maybe he'll offer up a prize, all I offer is bragging rights.

It's funny, I've mentioned this board's annual dead pool at work and quite a few people found it interesting, so I started a dead pool at work this year.  Here's the funny part, almost everybody asked how much it cost, as in, they wanted to treat it more like fantasy football with a payout for the winner.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 23, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Bob Newhart
> Scott Stapp
> Bob Sheiffer
> Jerry Lewis
> ...


Interesting, not a single politician, on a heavily political message board.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 23, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy Carter
> Rosalyn Carter
> Nancy Reagan
> Bush 41
> ...


And you are the opposite of HJMICK, all politicians or their wives.  Also interesting.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh, and my rule for this year................
If one of the people from your prediction dies this year (2014) you have until January 2nd 11:59 EST 2015 to replace them with another person that is still living.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess I don't give politicians much thought. Of course I don't really give celebrities much thought either... Proof of this is? I had to look it up to see if Harvey Korman was still alive. He isn't...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2014)

okay.  Most of you know how this works as we've done it for a few years now.

This thread gives you a chance to predict who will be around and who will be at room temperature by December 31, 2015.

Pick ten celebrities from any venue; entertainment, politics, Kardashian or otherwise.  These are the folks you think will pass on during the upcoming year.  Enter as many times as you like, but your FINAL entry will be the one that counts.

This is not who you would wish dead (that's too grizzly for consideration).  Rather, pick who you think is has one foot in the grave and the other on a banana peel.

Submit your entries in the next seven days.  The contest closes December 31, 2014 at 12:00 midnight eastern time.  The winner, if she chooses, will receive a piece of world famous Fiestaware China courtesy of me, if you PM me with a shipping address.

After that, this thread may act as the USMB obituary page.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 23, 2014)

wondering if age matters..?  

some dead pools give points for younger vs older people... 

for example, measuring from 100 an 89 year old death would be worth 11 points... someone 44 would be worth 56, etc...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Bobby Doerr
George H.W. Bush
Gene Hackman
B.B. King
Olivia de Havilland
Kirk Douglas
Don Rickles
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Al Molinaro
Abe Vigoda


Extra credit:  Maureen O'Hara


----------



## R.D. (Dec 23, 2014)

Mohammad Ali
Abe Vigoda
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Valerie Harper
Tom Brocaw
Christopher Plumber
Nancy Reagan
Charlotte Rae
Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## Porker (Dec 23, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> okay.  Most of you know how this works as we've done it for a few years now.
> 
> This thread gives you a chance to predict who will be around and who will be at room temperature by December 31, 2015.
> 
> ...


Didn't you do this last night? And you had about 10 or 12 people on your list which you forecast would be dead sometime in 2015. Remember?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 23, 2014)

2 dead pools?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2014)

Valerie said:


> 2 dead pools?


I've been running the Dead Pool for years here.  This is _the _Dead Pool 2015.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2014)

Porker said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > okay.  Most of you know how this works as we've done it for a few years now.
> ...


Not I!  

I had Mickey Rooney, Chuck Noll and maybe three others in 2014.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > No prizes this year?
> ...


Dead Pool 2015 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > 2 dead pools?
> ...



Regardless, its confusing to us mere humans...

Dead Pool 2015 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 23, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Well there's yer problem!  Alan set up that Dead Pool.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 24, 2014)

Mohammad Ali
Abe Vigoda
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Valerie Harper
Tom Brocaw
Christopher Plumber
Nancy Reagan
Charlotte Rae
Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## hjmick (Dec 24, 2014)

Bob Newhart
Scott Stapp
Bob Sheiffer
Jerry Lewis
Carol Burnett
Abe Vigoda
Herman Wouk
Stan Lee
Lindsay Lohan
Longshot: Justin Bieber


----------



## Porker (Dec 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Sorry about that...I couldn't remember who did it but knew someone did.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 24, 2014)

My "Presidential" List for 2015

Jimmy Carter
Rosalyn Carter
Nancy Reagan
Bush 41
Barbara Bush
John McCain
Dick Cheney
Walter Mondale
Bob Dole
Mike Dukakis


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Since we ended up with two 2015 Dead Pool's, I've reported it to the mods and asked them to merge the two threads (looks like they've already done it).

Nosmo King, I didn't mean to step on your tradition, I just hadn't seen a dead pool thread yet.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 26, 2014)

George H. W. Bush needs to hold out for a few more days.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellie Mae Clampett!,,

Donna Douglas died of pancreatic cancer.


Neither Ginger nor Mary Ann.  Give me Ellie Mae!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Ellie Mae Clampett!,,
> 
> Donna Douglas died of pancreatic cancer.
> 
> ...



She only cared about her critters


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ellie Mae Clampett!,,
> ...


Half an hour in the CEment pond and those critters would become vittles for all she cares!

My 2015 list:

1) Walter Mondale
2) Mikail Gorbechev
3) Dick VanDyke
4) Rose Marie
5) Carl Reiner (The Dick VanDyke trifecta)
6) Coach John Madden
7) Henry Kissinger
8) Muhammed Ali
9) Her Royal Majesty, Liz Windsor
10) Taylor Swift


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No Mary Tyler Moore?

Oh..............Robbbbbbbbbbb!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 2, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Ellie Mae Clampett!,,
> 
> Donna Douglas died of pancreatic cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 2, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ellie Mae Clampett!,,
> ...


My best friend has a collection of games.  He's kept everything in mint condition.  My favorite game of his is The Becerley Hillbillies card game.  It is two, two, two games in one.  Hillbillies Bridge and the card game.

Whenever I held a pair of Ellie Maes, my poker face became a leer.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr. Spock, Leonard Nimoy dead!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 31, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Bobby Doerr
> George H.W. Bush
> Gene Hackman
> *B.B. King*
> ...




Al Molinaro just died.  I've got 3.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 1, 2016)

So who won?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems nobody cares


----------

